# (IA) Chocolate Master Hunter at stud



## Handler in Training (Jun 18, 2013)

At stud: Webb's Dakota Bird Dog MH

Dakota is a high drive dog, full of style, and an excellent marker. Huge water entries are a given with this full throttle dog. Yet, he has a great off switch for living in the house around my two small children. He has been a great dog to train as he is a good learner and very forgiving of this handler. Dakota is a very solid, athletic 75 lbs. 

Hips: Excellent
EIC: Carrier
CNM: Clear

If interested, email me at [email protected] or feel free to call 402-681-2489


----------

